# Auction for, 1940 Autocycle Special



## cyclingday (Jan 17, 2022)

This bad boy, finally got listed.













Clean as a whistle.
Good luck, fellas!


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice.

BID +30%  + shipping. 

Good luck.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 17, 2022)

Beautiful bike - fees are crazy


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 17, 2022)

*Great looking survivor there ....*


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 17, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Beautiful bike - fees are crazy



If you attend...10% plus 7% Indiana sales tax

Phone bid 15% plus s/t

Online bid 20% plus s/t

Credit card charge 3%

Crazy is right


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2022)

Any color except maroon or black and I’d be tempted to hit the stupid button! Good luck to all those bidding. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 17, 2022)

Yeah, I thought the same thing, except you know as a kid, that special dark red/maroon is exactly what color you’d pick.
AS&Co. knew it too.
I have to admit, when it’s still in good condition, it is a beautiful color.


----------



## J-wagon (Jan 17, 2022)

Original 1940 Schwinn Autocycle Bicycle | Kraft Auction Service
					

Original 1940 Schwinn Autocycle Bicycle for auction. Originl 1941 Schwinn Autocycle bicycle. The bicycle displays well with original paint, tank, headlight, and jeweled reflector. Good condition with paint loss and wear from use and age. This one will clean up and display very well. Measures...




					kraftauctions.hibid.com


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 17, 2022)

who ever wins this I need the left side of the tank, rear fender, and chainguard please
thank you!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2022)

If I win the Lotto before this auction...LOOK OUT SCHWINNERS!!!

Otherwise, best of luck to whoever bids on this badboy😎


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 17, 2022)

NICE BIKE FOR SURE.. I STILL THINK HE WOULD HAVE GOT MORE FOR IT HERE WITHOUT ALL THOSE FEES.. THAT'S GOING TO BE  BIG MONEY RIGHT OFF THE TOP..... WHAT DO YOU GUY'S THINK IT WILL GO FOR.. I SAY 8,500 WITHOUT THE FEE'S...... I KNOW WHAT I WOULD HAVE GIVE FOR IT HERE........................................


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2022)

Pics for the rest of us:


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 18, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> NICE BIKE FOR SURE.. I STILL THINK HE WOULD HAVE GOT MORE FOR IT HERE WITHOUT ALL THOSE FEES.. THAT'S GOING TO BE  BIG MONEY RIGHT OFF THE TOP..... WHAT DO YOU GUY'S THINK IT WILL GO FOR.. I SAY 8,500 WITHOUT THE FEE'S...... I KNOW WHAT I WOULD HAVE GIVE FOR IT HERE........................................



I think it most likely sells on-site somewhere between 7500 and 9000.


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 18, 2022)

Neat bike for sure!  Hope it sells for a "ton" as i have one like it and may want to sell it one day.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 18, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Neat bike for sure!  Hope it sells for a "ton" as i have one like it and may want to sell it one day.



I KNOW I TRIED TO BUY YOURS BEFORE YOU GOT IT... THAT BIKE OF YOUR,S IS A NICE ONE FOR SURE....................


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 18, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Neat bike for sure!  Hope it sells for a "ton" as i have one like it and may want to sell it one day.



BUY THIS ONE AND HAVE TWO 😎


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 29, 2022)

$10500 + fees and taxes.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 29, 2022)

$12285 out the door. 
Pretty good for an old Schwinn.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2022)

Super nice bike!
Congrats to the new owner.


----------

